# Suche lange Hose (schlanke, lange Größe)



## Pol3cat (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,
irgendwie bin ich ratlos: Ich benötige eine lange Hose die mir passt.
Ich selbst bin 195 und trage 34W/36L oder 102/106. Finde aber keine passende Klamotte für diese Jahreszeit.
Habe schon ziemlich viel bestellt, scheitere aber immer an der Größe bzw. an der Länge.
Hat jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht und ggf. eine Lösung gefunden?

Besten Dank.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Oktober 2020)

Windstopper lange Bib zB von Gore, normale Hose drüber. Was anderes habe ich auch nicht gefunden.
Über 8grad reichen Beinlinge....die immer rutschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (19. Oktober 2020)

Hat mich auch immer Genervt,sobald mann auf dem Sattel Sitzt  rutscht die Hose bis zu den Knöcheln hoch.
Hab mir dann mal eine von RevulotionRace bestellt,die haben Lange Beine und Passt Pervekt,auch beim Sitzten gehen die noch über den Schuh.


----------



## HabeDEhre (19. Oktober 2020)

Trag auch ne 36er Hosenlänge, bin aber bisschen schmaler. Bin seit nem Jahr für die kältere Jahreszeit und Bikepark sehr zufrieden mit der Bulldog II von Platzangst in L. Könnte dir auch passen da sie recht weit ausfällt, oder du nimmst XL falls verfügbar. Hat lange abzippbare Beine, is schön robust und durchdacht. Preis is halt momentan nicht ohne, da würd ich vielleicht auf nen Sale warten....








						Bulldog II schwarz
					

Bulldog II schwarz von Platzangst günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Bestellen Sie jetzt direkt vom Hersteller!




					www.platzangst.com
				




Ansonsten hab ich noch ne Skitourenhose von Schöffel in Langgröße 98. Is halt nur was, wenns wirklich richtig kalt ist....


----------



## Pol3cat (19. Oktober 2020)

migges schrieb:


> Hat mich auch immer Genervt,sobald mann auf dem Sattel Sitzt  rutscht die Hose bis zu den Knöcheln hoch.
> Hab mir dann mal eine von RevulotionRace bestellt,die haben Lange Beine und Passt Pervekt,auch beim Sitzten gehen die noch über den Schuh.
> Anhang anzeigen 1135894


Das scheint mir doch mal was zu sein...  GPX Pro oder Nordwand Pro Serie? von der Statur scheinst du meine zu haben, welche Größe hast du da genommen?


----------



## trailterror (19. Oktober 2020)

Ist zwa keine offizielle Bike-Hose...

könnt aber dennoch was sein:






						Bundhose e.s.motion 2020 schwarz/warngelb/warnorange | Engelbert Strauss
					

Bundhosen von Engelbert Strauss ✚ top Auswahl & Qualität ✚ Logoservice & Kauf auf Rechnung möglich ✚ schnelle Lieferung » jetzt bestellen!




					www.engelbert-strauss.de


----------



## Emerald287 (20. Oktober 2020)

-Vaude Virt II, passt mir bei Innenbeinlänge 96cm in XXL
-Wintry Pants, müsste auch Vaude sein
-und ich habe eine lange Trägerhose von Rose (CYW Thermo in XXL) und wieder Vaude (müsste die Aktive warm sein), die auch lang genug sind.

Bei den letzten beiden ohne Gewähr, da sich nach drei Jahren auch der Schnitt geändert haben könnte. Bei beiden habe ich auch das Polster rausgetrennt und nutze drunter stattdessen meine kurze Bib. Die Rose gibts auch ohne Polster.

Probieren könntest du noch Gore C5. In XXL sind die auch lang genug und dabei noch sportlich geschnitten.


----------



## migges (20. Oktober 2020)

Pol3cat schrieb:


> Das scheint mir doch mal was zu sein... GPX Pro oder Nordwand Pro Serie? von der Statur scheinst du meine zu haben, welche Größe hast du da genommen?


Bin 1,80 Groß und hab ca.73Kg.Hose in M ist Z.B 3-4cm Länger als mein Leatt in gleicher Grösse.


----------



## migges (20. Oktober 2020)

Nordwand Pro.Hab schnell nochmal Paar Bilder gemacht,zum Vergleich Leatt/Revolution beide in M.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2020)

Leider ist bei den Revolutionrace Hosen nicht die Innenbeinlänge angegeben.
Kritisch ist halt bei XL und XXL die Bundweite von über 95cm - das kann elend weit sein bei 34 Jeansmaß.
Auch Z.B. reicht eine Innenbeinlänge der Hose von 96cm ja nicht bei 100cm Schrittlänge (Jeansgröße 38"), wenn sie stramm sitzt. Dann rutscht sie rauf beim Pedalieren und bleibt weit überm Knöchel hängen.

Ich hatte mal eine Norrøna in XL probiert, Hochwasserhose wo ich zweimal reingepasst hätte.


----------



## Pol3cat (20. Oktober 2020)

Danke für alle Antworten. Viele Ideen in allen Preislagen 
Danke migges für die Vergleichsbilder 

Habe mir erstmal die Revolution Race Hosen in L und XL bestellt und in mal gespannt wie die Ausfallen. Kostenlose Rückgabe ohne Versandkosten +15% Rabattcode - man kann da nix falsch machen...

EngebertStrauss wäre auch eine Überlegung. Hab ich sogar selbst zu Hause und sogar in Überlänge 

Mit Rose habe ich immer tolle Erfahrung. Meine komplette Standard Sommer Bekleidung ist von Rose.
Anfangs hatte ich die lange Trägerhose von Emerald287 von Rose. Die ist nun aber durch.. Wollte mal was sportliches 
Wenn alles nicht hilft, wird es wieder ne Trägerhose und ggf. ne Shorts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Leider ist bei den Revolutionrace Hosen nicht die Innenbeinlänge angegeben.
> Kritisch ist halt bei XL und XXL die Bundweite von über 95cm - das kann elend weit sein bei 34 Jeansmaß.
> Auch Z.B. reicht eine Innenbeinlänge der Hose von 96cm ja nicht bei 100cm Schrittlänge (Jeansgröße 38"), wenn sie stramm sitzt. Dann rutscht sie rauf beim Pedalieren und bleibt weit überm Knöchel hängen.
> 
> Ich hatte mal eine Norrøna in XL probiert, Hochwasserhose wo ich zweimal reingepasst hätte.



XXL wird dir wohl um einiges zu weit sein, denk ich mal...

L soll ja anscheinend bis ca 192cm reichen...

Dachte egtl. Norrona "baut" lang und schlank...??


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Oktober 2020)

Wie gesagt, hatte mich abgefunden, aber falls die Revorace tatsächlich besser schneiden als Norrøna, tät ich eine Bestellung riskieren.

Ich kauf eh schon keine Hosen mehr außer für 10€ 34/38 J&J Jeans auf Kleinanzeigen. 
Meine RF Ambush halten schon 10 Jahre... so viele andere  probiert und zurück geschickt.


----------



## Pol3cat (20. Oktober 2020)

Das echt die Qual von langen Leuten. Ob Oberteil oder Hosen. Man muss echt Glück haben. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2020)

Pol3cat schrieb:


> Das echt die Qual von langen Leuten. Ob Oberteil oder Hosen. Man muss echt Glück haben. 🤷‍♂️



bin gespannt ob dir L oder XL besser taugt.

wieviel kg bringste ca auf die waage?


----------



## Pol3cat (20. Oktober 2020)

89kg


----------



## beat_junkie (20. Oktober 2020)

Bei Revolution kommt es echt auf das Modell an. Die Nordwand war mit in xl zu groß. Die gxp passt in xl perfekt und ist auch lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2020)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Bei Revolution kommt es echt auf das Modell an. Die Nordwand war mit in xl zu groß. Die gxp passt in xl perfekt und ist auch lang.



Bei welcher jeansgr./gewicht?

meinst du die gpx oder die gpx pro?


----------



## beat_junkie (20. Oktober 2020)

Trage auch 34/36 bei 92kg.
Die gpx pro, Sorry.


----------



## Bikerocker (20. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die tollen Anregungen. Ich hab bei Schrittlänge von 94cm und 34 Bundweite die gleichen Probleme. Meine bisherige Hose ist eine Kletterhose von Direct Alpine in XL. 
Die RevoRace werde ich definitiv mal ausprobieren.
Was haltet ihr von der Hyper Pro Pants? 





						Hyper Pro Pants Men Kale Green | RevolutionRace
					

Hyper Pro Pants ist eine vollausgerüstete Funktionshose perfekt für Mountainbiking und zum Wandern. Ein Reißverschluss entlang der Seiten sorgt für ausreichende Belüftung und verstellbare Beinfreiheit. Hinter dem oberen Teil des Reißverschlusses befindet sich Mesh zur optimalen Belüftung. Der...




					www.revolutionrace.de


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2020)

auch interessant  

schielst du auf L oder XL?


----------



## MadCyborg (21. Oktober 2020)

ich glaube hier steht ja schon viel, wenn nicht alles.
Mein kurzer Senf dazu: Ich bin 198 und trage Jeans mit W34/L36 und kommt mit der Vaude Virt II prima hin. Ich weiß allerdings grade nicht, welche Größe ich da habe.
Den Tip habe ich irgendwann mal hier im Forum bekommen.


----------



## Bikerocker (21. Oktober 2020)

Zu den RevoRace wie weit fällt die XLaus? 
Ich überlege mir die nächsten Monat in XL zu bestellen. Bei kurzen Hosen reicht mir meistens eine L. 
Was denkt ihr?


----------



## Bikerocker (21. Oktober 2020)

MadCyborg schrieb:


> ich glaube hier steht ja schon viel, wenn nicht alles.
> Mein kurzer Senf dazu: Ich bin 198 und trage Jeans mit W34/L36 und kommt mit der Vaude Virt II prima hin. Ich weiß allerdings grade nicht, welche Größe ich da habe.
> Den Tip habe ich irgendwann mal hier im Forum bekommen.


Kannst du mal schauen welche Größe du hast? Ich hab mit 34/36 die gleiche Hosengröße. 
Wäre eine gute Alternative zur RevoRace.


----------



## EnduroMic (21. Oktober 2020)

Also die Vaude Virt II ist in XXL definitiv zu weit. Habe ebenfalls Hosegröße 34/36, daher auch sehr interessanter Thread hier für mich 😂


----------



## beat_junkie (21. Oktober 2020)

Bikerocker schrieb:


> Zu den RevoRace wie weit fällt die XLaus?
> Ich überlege mir die nächsten Monat in XL zu bestellen. Bei kurzen Hosen reicht mir meistens eine L.
> Was denkt ihr?


Also ich würde beide Größen bestellen.


----------



## trailterror (21. Oktober 2020)

Bikerocker schrieb:


> Zu den RevoRace wie weit fällt die XLaus?
> Ich überlege mir die nächsten Monat in XL zu bestellen. Bei kurzen Hosen reicht mir meistens eine L.
> Was denkt ihr?



ein user meinte ja bereits es gäbe innerhab der marke, also zw. den modellen unterschiede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (21. Oktober 2020)

Bikerocker schrieb:


> Kannst du mal schauen welche Größe du hast? Ich hab mit 34/36 die gleiche Hosengröße.
> Wäre eine gute Alternative zur RevoRace.


Nachgeschaut: Größe L habe ich.


----------



## Pol3cat (22. Oktober 2020)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht: 
Habe mal Testweise eine Engelbert Strauss Hose genutzt Gr. 102 sitz gut im Schritt und Oberschenkel, Problem ist der Fuss, ist einfach zuviel Luft und mir ist gleich die Hose ins Zahnrad gekommen - unschön  

Hoffe das morgen das 600€ Paket von RevoltionRace kommt und ich sämtliche Hose und Größen durchtesten kann...


----------



## EnduroMic (27. Oktober 2020)

GPX Pro in XL passt


----------



## ylfcm (27. Oktober 2020)

Ewiger Graus, wenn man als "Spargel" eine lange Hose sucht - bei Jeans geht das ja noch: W33-34 und L36-37 je nach Schnitt.
Radhosen hab ich etliche ausprobiert, aber spätestens im Sitzen ist das dann immer Hochwasser. Bei vielen Herstellern werden die Klamotten ab L auch nicht nennenswert länger, sondern nur noch breiter 

So fahr ich also solang es geht Shorts und ggfs. lange Unterwäsche drunter (Bib nennt man das wohl heutzutage). Falls es doch zu schlammig wird, trag ich Wander-/"Outdoor"hosen, weil es da tatsächlich auch Langgrößen gibt (normale Hosen und sowieso fast alle von diesen hässlichen Zip-Off-Hosen). Vor wenigen Wochen erst wieder eine von McKinley in 106 gekauft.
Gibt im Outdoorbereich auch Hosen die erst vom Endnutzer auf die finale Länge gekürzt werden müssen.

Ist auf jeden Fall genau so ne undankbare Suche wie bei Jacken, die gefühlt alle nur für Landbojen mit T-Rex-Ärmchen gemacht werden. Da bin ich froh, dass ich mit Schuhgröße 13 zumindest per pedes noch in der frei verfügbaren Normgröße existiere...


----------



## Pol3cat (27. Oktober 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Ewiger Graus, wenn man als "Spargel" eine lange Hose sucht - bei Jeans geht das ja noch: W33-34 und L36-37 je nach Schnitt.
> Radhosen hab ich etliche ausprobiert, aber spätestens im Sitzen ist das dann immer Hochwasser. Bei vielen Herstellern werden die Klamotten ab L auch nicht nennenswert länger, sondern nur noch breiter
> 
> So fahr ich also solang es geht Shorts und ggfs. lange Unterwäsche drunter (Bib nennt man das wohl heutzutage). Falls es doch zu schlammig wird, trag ich Wander-/"Outdoor"hosen, weil es da tatsächlich auch Langgrößen gibt (normale Hosen und sowieso fast alle von diesen hässlichen Zip-Off-Hosen). Vor wenigen Wochen erst wieder eine von McKinley in 106 gekauft.
> ...


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Ich habe nun keine Revolition genommen. Passen zwar mit L von der Länge super aber am Knöchel schlappern (Knöpfe am Fuss fast zu) die einfach zu sehr, sodass ich wohl kurz oder lang in der Kette hänge. Werde auch bei ner langen BIB bleiben,....


----------



## David1812 (28. Oktober 2020)

Das Problem kenne ich auch.

Bei mir kommt morgen die Endura Burner Pants II in Größe M.

Werde mal berichten, wenn ich sie anprobiert habe.


----------



## hackl (29. Oktober 2020)

Falls du bei den bikesachen nichts findest vlt Mal ins Skitouren Segment schaun. Bin jetzt 2 Wochen bei -2 bis +10 unterwegs gewesen und teilweise mit der haglöfs Hose. (Stark reduziert im Outlet erhalten)
Zusätzlich fahr ich meine five ten mit wasserdichten Socken von endura oda Seal skinz. Die würden auch den Knöchel schön warm halten wenn die Hose rutscht (is Neopren ähnliches Material)


----------



## trailterror (2. November 2020)

Hab die Nordwand Pro in L und ne ES long 102 erhalten.

find beide wertig von der Verarbeitung. Beide passen recht gut, die ES ist länger und im Bund enger, was dennoch nicht heisst, dass die Nordwand Pro zu kurz oder zu weit ist. Sie trägt sich halt etwas gechillter. Die verstellbarkeit an den füssen ist Top.
Die ES hat unendliche viele durchdachte Taschen, auch geil.

zum biken hab ich bisher aber noch keine getragen


----------



## SebbyJ (21. November 2020)

Bei mir ist gerade die Platzangst Crossflex Tight in XL angekommen.

Habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 96cm und trage für gewöhnlich 32/34 bzw 33/34 Jeans im Alltag.

Der Bund passt und sitzt angenehm. Von der Länge her passt sie auch und geht sogar über den Knöchel.
Der Schnitt ist zwar schlank aber nicht wirklich "tight", Protektoren sollten man ohne Probleme darunter anziehen können. Der Stoff ist recht dünn und hat hinten im Gesäßbereich sowie vorne im Schritt luftlöcher, zudem ist hinten im Kniebereich ein Mesh vernäht.
Die Hose ist also nicht unbedingt für den Winter gemacht. Mit warmen Protektoren oder Knielinge darunter sollte es aber auch bei etwas frischeren Temperaturen gehen.


Edit: Achja, die gibts momentan für 60€ bei Bike-Mailorder bzw Platzangst direkt.








						Crossflex Tight Pants schwarz
					

Crossflex Tight Pants schwarz von Platzangst günstig kaufen ❖ im Platzangst® Online Shop ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung ✓ Trusted Shops ✓ Bestellen Sie jetzt direkt vom Hersteller!




					www.platzangst.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (23. November 2020)

SebbyJ schrieb:


> ...Habe eine Innenbeinlänge von 96cm und trage für gewöhnlich 32/34 bzw 33/34 Jeans im Alltag.


Kann das sein, dass Du dich um 10cm vertan hast?


----------



## SebbyJ (23. November 2020)

Nein, wieso? Trage meine Jeans nicht super lang und natürlich passt mir nicht jede 34er. Je nach Schnitt sind mir da viele auch zu kurz.


----------



## MarkusL (23. November 2020)

Ich dachte halt, weil ich auch 34er-Länge trage bei Schrittlänge 86cm.


----------



## Emerald287 (23. November 2020)

Und ich mit 96er Schrittlänge trag mind 36er-Länge oder ab 106 aufwärts, um nur annähernd kein Hochwasser zu haben.


----------



## SebbyJ (23. November 2020)

tja, was soll ich sagen  Ich trage die Hosen normal und die gehen mir alle über den Knöchel, weiter aber nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2020)

Ich habe Innenbeinlänge 100cm und habe bei Jeans 34/38. Platzangst war mir immer viel zu kurz, sollte sich das geändert haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebbyJ (23. November 2020)

Also die besagte Crossflex Tight wird in XL mit einer 104cm Beinlänge angegeben (nicht Innenbeinlänge!).
Außen gemessen hat sie vom Bund bis zum Ende 110cm und Innen ca 84cm.

Die XXL habe ich hier auch noch liegen. Da die XL mir jedoch gepasst hat, aber auch nicht weiter hätte sein dürfen, habe ich die XXL gar nicht erst ausgepackt.

Die schwarze ist bereits ausverkauft.
Falls jemand Zeitnah Interesse an der XXL haben sollte, dann kann ich diese zum Selbstkostenpreis von 60€ + Versand abgeben. Den Retourenschein würde ich beilegen.


----------



## fmax (23. November 2020)

hackl schrieb:


> Falls du bei den bikesachen nichts findest vlt Mal ins Skitouren Segment schaun. Bin jetzt 2 Wochen bei -2 bis +10 unterwegs gewesen und teilweise mit der haglöfs Hose. (Stark reduziert im Outlet erhalten)
> Zusätzlich fahr ich meine five ten mit wasserdichten Socken von endura oda Seal skinz. Die würden auch den Knöchel schön warm halten wenn die Hose rutscht (is Neopren ähnliches Material)


Das war bei mir auch die Lösung, habe mir von Mammut eine Skitourenhose gekauft, die gibt es auch in lang Größen. Die Hose passt perfekt. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Eigentlich schade, dass die meisten Hersteller hier nur normale Größen anbieten. Jede Jeans kann man in verschiedenen längen kaufen. Aber zum Glück gibt es Hersteller, die hier andere Wege gehen. 

Hier noch der Link zu der Hose.

Hochelastische und wasserabweisende Softshell-Hose | Mammut® Online Shop DE


----------



## esteban313 (8. November 2021)

Neulich bin ich über diesen Thread gestolpert, da ich auf der Suche nach einer langen MTB-Hose war. Ich trage normal Jeans in 33/36 oder 34/36. Habe mir dann die Revolutionrace GP Pro Pants und Nordwand Pants in XL bestellt. Von der Länge her passen sie eigentlich ganz gut. Sie könnten evtl. noch 1-2 cm länger sein, sind jedoch länger als die Hosen hier im MTB-News Test. Der Bund ist etwas zu weit, mit Gürtel aber kein Problem. Für 60-70€ im Angebot eine klare Empfehlung


----------



## The-Ninth (11. November 2021)

Kann die Hosen von Norrona sehr empfehlen, sind für hochgewachsene Norweger dimensioniert und auch sonst von den Materialien, Funktionalität und Schnitt sehr gut. Leider nicht ganz billig, aber es gibt im Abverkauf immer wieder gute Angebote, im Outlet auf der Norrona-Website oder bei diversen Versendern.









						Men's pants for skiing, snowboarding, biking, mountaineering, and hiking
					

See and buy all men's Norrøna pants online here. Waterproof pants and windproof pants for skiing, snowboarding, biking, mountaineering, and hiking. Fast shipping and 5-year warranty.




					www.norrona.com


----------



## DRT (13. November 2021)

esteban313 schrieb:


> ....Revolutionrace GP Pro Pants und Nordwand Pants....


Grundsätzlich mag ich die Hosen sehr gerne, allerdings werde ich mir keine mehr zum biken kaufen. 
Die Abriebfestigkeit im Sitzbereich ist mir einfach zu gering. Obwohl ich nicht permanent auf dem Sattel rumrutsche sehen die Hosen innerhalb kürzester Zeit aus als wären sie schon Jahre alt.


----------

